
AI fails: why AI still isn’t ready to take your job - roxyabercrombie
https://www.thinkautomation.com/bots-and-ai/ai-fails-why-ai-still-isnt-ready-to-take-your-job/
======
nwrk
Nice article. Would you pay for empathy and so how much ?

Beer served by AI / robot - $5 Beer served by human - $7

How about the areas already served automatically ? (MC drive in, Amazon,..)

